# Example of a Design/Print proof form to send to customers



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am getting more and more custom decal and t-shirt design jobs, I think it is time to create some kind of proof form for customers to sign off to avoid complications. Anyone have an example of a form? I'm not sure how I should layout the information.


----------



## Bigmoish (May 22, 2016)

Slee410 said:


> I am getting more and more custom decal and t-shirt design jobs, I think it is time to create some kind of proof form for customers to sign off to avoid complications. Anyone have an example of a form? I'm not sure how I should layout the information.


did you come up with anything? this is exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I send a virtual for every job. You could always add an area for sizes/shirt colors...or a spot for them to sign off on.

I do explain to them in an email that this is for visual purposes only and is not drawn to scale.


----------



## Bryant Gillespie (Apr 6, 2015)

We've got a FREE shirt mockup template available on our website for download.

You can add your logos and use it to send professional looking proofs to your customers.

It was created in Adobe Illustrator.

Way more popular than I ever thought it would be - we've had hundreds of people download it.

*--> You can download a copy here*


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I go to my vendor's website (SS Activewear) and copy the required shirt, front and back. I then paste it into a photoshop file. I take my artwork from illustrator and paste it as well, on top of the shirt. If I want to show a different ink color, I just change the layer style and re-save the design.


----------

